# Transcend memory card problems



## alexturton (Sep 8, 2013)

historically I have always used sandisk extreme cards (both SD and CF) as I've never had any problems.

Recently I won a competition and got a 32gb TRanscend UHS SD card for free. I put it in my rx100 and so far it has failed on me 3 times either:

not being recognised
deleting all images on the card; or
refusing to be formatted.

I wont be using it again for anything I care about so I might just stick it in a digital photo frame.

Does anyone have any similar experiences with Transcend cards?


----------



## candyman (Sep 8, 2013)

I use transcend CF and SD cards in 7D, 5D MK III, sx240 and in my car. So far no problems. 
Maybe an unlucky combination with the rx100 or just bad luck with this specific card. Did you check it in another device?


----------



## Bruce Photography (Sep 8, 2013)

I too use and have a bunch of Transcend cards for both Nikon and Canon cameras with a variety of models and I've never had any trouble with them. For a long time Sony was trying, unsuccessfully, to convince the world that memory sticks were the way to go. They lost. I suggest that you try your SD card in some other camera like a Canon or Nikon, format the card and see if they see it as a problem card. It could always just be a lemon card, but I think the cards are great.


----------



## Frodo (Sep 8, 2013)

I have three Transcend 8GB cards. Never had any problems.
In fact, I've never had any CF card problems (touch wood!).


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 9, 2013)

All cards occasionally turn up defective. Transcend might have a few more failures than the others, but its not really significant unless you are relying on it for making a living, in which case, you'd probably have a couple dozen cards.

Since its a SD card, do a low level format on it. That should map out any bad memory cells. If it fails again, toss it or ask Transcend to exchange it.

If you are formatting in camera, be sure to check the low level format option. If your camera does not have that option, do a complete (not quick) format in your computer.


----------



## josephandrews222 (Sep 9, 2013)

...'ve owned a dozen or so Transcend cards, both SD and CF. One was defective...right out of the box. All the rest work perfectly. Without hesitation, I will buy Transcend again.


----------



## alexturton (Sep 9, 2013)

Maybe I've just been unlucky. I'll try a LL format and hope that fixes it.

Failing that, I'll talk to Transcend


----------

